# trampoline practice board



## jumpstartrampolines (Aug 11, 2021)

Perfect! Trampolines are a fun way to engage the kids in daily exercises. Besides, they are also beneficial for athletics.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

jumpstartrampolines said:


> Perfect! Trampolines are a fun way to engage the kids in daily exercises. Besides, they are also beneficial for athletics.


Fantastic! What other sports might one do, for which we could benefit from the trampolines that you could sell us? Downhill and cross country skiing? Rollerblading? Ice skating? Bob sledding?


----------

